# Unique iPad cases



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

I found this etsy seller that makes some unique cases. They use alot of recycled products, faux fur, vegan leather. They say they can make a specific size, color or style also. I think this one would be nice in pink 









http://www.etsy.com/shop/MyGreenMonkeyDesigns?section_id=6729429&page=1


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

This is nice. Is it just a purse or like the Happy Owl that actually is the case for the iPad as well as a bag?  I'm guessing this is just a bag. Sure is nice! Pink is good!


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> This is nice. Is it just a purse or like the Happy Owl that actually is the case for the iPad as well as a bag? I'm guessing this is just a bag. Sure is nice! Pink is good!


Yes, it looks like it is just a case for the iPad and a pocket for the charger.


----------

